# Pontins Jersey May 2011



## nightowl (May 27, 2011)

Finally found the time to pay a visit to this long abandand holiday camp which has been dissused for the last 10-15 years.The chavs had their day 4 or 5 years ago,I can remember the story in the local news,so I didnt expect anything to be left in place.The site stands on a headland in a very desolate location surounded on three sides by farmland and on the other by steep sea cliffs.The site is securely fenced to keep out nosey people and the jungle which has grown up outside the fence means 99% of the fence is immpossible to approach.The site is in the hands of a private developer who wants to demolish and build luxury houses,local oppinnion says the land should be returned to nature, the battle goes on..... click on an immage to enlarge 

.....

 A general view across the site, the pool is just out of site to the left hand side of the picture

the pool contents include many portable tellys, bikes, and just about everything else you can think of! The tadpoles seem to be thriving though! 

 The reception/admin/ building which also contained restaraunt/ bars and games rooms.



Anyone for snooker?





modern art by the chavs?



view from admin

These office sorts are so untidy!

Outside now.. hope you liked these pics, lots more to post maybe at the weekend, this site is massive lots more to see....


----------



## klempner69 (May 27, 2011)

Excellant stuff buddy,I really love old holiday camps for some strange reason

ps,you have chavs in Jersey?


----------



## cunningcorgi (May 27, 2011)

I'm going to Jersey for a few days this summer so must look this place up.

Looks like a really interesting explore...


----------



## nightowl (May 30, 2011)

*Re vist to Jersey*



cunningcorgi said:


> I'm going to Jersey for a few days this summer so must look this place up.
> 
> Looks like a really interesting explore...



Hey pm me near time of your visit and I will update you on whats happening, more pics to put up tomorrow or Tue.


----------

